# Deep Fry a Goose



## SANJUANGLENN

Just wondering if you fellow fuge brothers have ever taken a whole plucked Canadian Goose and deep fried it on peanut oil.

Turkey deep fried is best turkey I ever had.

If so, let me know how it turned out and did it taste good?

Thanks

Sanjuanglenn


----------



## NCBADGES

I've wondered about this too. I agree...fried turkey is hard to beat.

ncb


----------



## oldsquaw

I've done it several times. It's very good, I think I injected the bird with creole butter and fried it just like a turkey 31/2 minutes a pound and 350.


----------



## doogowtime

They are great done that way, use allegro hot and spicy,red wine injection.fry till you get the desired temp.


----------



## tcc

Most anything is better deep fried!


----------



## Layout101

I haven't done a canada goose but we have done quite a few plucked specks that way and they turn out great!


----------



## goosenazi

Save the breast plate with both breasts and all skin still attached. Cut off wings. Inject breasts with your favorite sauce. Fry. When doing the whole bird by the time the breasts are cooked through, any other meat is overdone, IMO. This way really shortens prep and cooking time.


----------



## joe117

I tried it out one time.
I was going to do a store bought turkey and I had a goose from a hunt that same day, so I did the goose after the turkey.

As I remember , the goose was very dry after frying.
I always cook geese in some kind of liquid other than oil for a long time. I believe a goose cooked in oil will be too dry.


----------



## geese4u

Figure out how long it will take to cook the goose to medium rare, and I'll bet it would be a lot more enjoyable. There is no need to cook goose and duck all the way through.


----------



## BirdJ

geese4u said:


> Figure out how long it will take to cook the goose to medium rare, and I'll bet it would be a lot more enjoyable. There is no need to cook goose and duck all the way through.


X2 and also with Big Game but its hard for people to get past that pink in the middle sorry to say. Just tough and tastes like crap. Those people are the ones that cook with just a crock pot.


----------



## geese4u

BirdJ said:


> X2 and also with Big Game but its hard for people to get past that pink in the middle sorry to say. Just tough and tastes like crap. Those people are the ones that cook with just a crock pot.




And they swear by Cream of Mushroom Soup as an additive to everything.


----------



## tcc

Yup, sounds like you just fried it too long


----------



## sportnclays

Hers a trick I learned about frying wildgame. For the speck I also just fry the breast minus the legs(not the thighs) and wings. I then take a whole bottle of Adolphs Meat tenderizer and add it to bowl with breast completely covered in water. Make sure you get some inside the cavity, and let sit over night. Separate the skin from carcass just enough to get hand or fingers under or between the skin and meat, this is where your seasoning goes before frying. Use all seasonings you want under skin, around breast, and thighs. When you drop Speck in hot oil the skin seals almost instantly and you don't lose your seasoning as you would if they were on the outside of the skin. 1.3 minutes per pound for average Speck. Should be moist and the skin with all that seasoning on it will be crispy and delicious, several beers should be on hand as the salty fried skin makes them go quick.


----------

